# دراسة جدوى مشروع إنتاج الخميره الجافة النشطة (باكنج بودر)



## safwatmr (24 مارس 2011)

*أولاً : مقدمة *

يهدف هذا المشروع إلي إنتاج الخميرة الجافة النشطة (الباكنج بودر) والتي تستخدم بكثرة في المنازل في تصنيع الحلويات وبعض الأنواع من الخبز الخاص . وكانت هذه الخميرة تستورد من الخارج حتى وقت قريب نظراً لضرورة اتخاذ بعض الاحتياطات الضرورية عند تعبئتها خاصة إحلال ثاني أكسيد الكربون محل الهواء في حيز التعبئة مما يستلزم ماكينة تعبئة خاصة للمنتج . وهذه الماكينة تقوم بالتعبئة آليا دون تدخل الأيدي البشرية وهي ذات تكنولوجيا عالية إلا انه مع زيادة التقدم التكنولوجي زادت هذه الماكينات في الانتشار مما ادي إلي رخص ثمنها وبالتالي من الممكن شراءها واستخدامها في كثير من المشروعات الصغيرة ومنهم المشروع موضوع الدراسة . 
*ثانيا : مدى الحاجة إلي إقامة المشروع*

يعتبر مشروع إنتاج الخميرة الجافة النشطة من المشاريع المطلوب اقامتها وذلك لندرتها في الأسواق المصرية بالرغم من ارتفاع التكلفة الأساسية للمعدات المطلوبة ذات التقنية العالية إلا أن هذا المشروع ذات عائدا اقتصادي مرتفع ويحتاج السوق إلي منتجاته وذلك لتوفير العملات الصعبة التي تستخدم في استيراد الخميرة الجافة النشطة من الخارج كما انه يستوعب عمالة مستمرة وبالتالي يحقق الهدف من امتصاص نسبة من البطالة التي يزداد معدلاتها عاما بعد عام. كما أن الخامات المطلوبة لهذا المشروع متوافرة في الأسواق المحلية وينتج أغلبها في مصر . 
*ثالثا : الخامات*

*الخامات اللازمة لإنتاج 1 طن خميرة جافة نشطة*



 مولاس ( 8طن ) .
 أمونيا(25%) ( 450كجم ) .
 فوسفات ثنائي الأمونيوم( 84 كجم ) .
 حمض كبريتيك (96%) ( 84 كجم ) .
 مضاد للرغوة ( 8 كجم) .
 مستحلب ( 20 كجم ) .
 هيبوكلوريت صوديوم ( 5.7 كجم ) .
 ثاني أكسيد الكربون (يستخدم عند التعبئة) .
 *رابعا : المنتجات*

أنتاج خميرة جافة نشطة (باكنج بودر). 
*خامسا : العناصر الفنية للمشروع*

*(1) مراحل التصنيع*



 يحضر الوسط الغذائي بتخفيف المولاس إلي 25% سكر ويتم عمل معالجة له ثم بعد ذلك توضع الإضافات والمواد الغذائية الأخرى اللازمة لنمو الخميرة .
 يتم تجهيز البادىء في المعمل للحصول علي 0.6-1.2 كجم خميرة .
 يتم وضع الباديء الذي تم تحضيره في المعمل في مخمر سعته 13م3 مزود بمصدر هواء وينتج خميرة مقدارها 250كجم بعد 22 ساعة .
 توضع الكمية السابقة في مخمر هوائي سعته 33م3 وينتج خميرة مقدارها 1900كجم بعد 18 ساعة .
 توضع الخميرة الناتجة من المخمر الكبير في خزان سعته 7.8م3 مزود بقلاب وجاكت ثنائي للتبريد (درجة حرارة الماء 4ºم)(تخزين) .
 يتم فصل الخميرة ثم غسلها بالماء (تركيز 27%) .
 يتم تخزين الخميرة .
 يعمل مستحلب لمحلول الخميرة بإضافة مواد استحلاب .
 يعمل ترشيح للمستحلب .
 يجفف المنتج بالهواء الساخن تحت تفريغ أو التجفيف بالتبريد لإنتاجه علي شكل حبيبات .
 يعبأ المنتج بماكينة تعبئة أوتوماتيكية في وجود ثاني أكسيد الكربون في عبوات سعة 200جرام .
 *تسلسل عمليات إنتاج الخميرة الجافة (النشطة)* 




تسلسل عمليات إنتاج الخميرة الجافة (النشطة)



* (2) المساحة والموقع :*

يلزم المشروع مساحة مقدارها 200م2(20×10م) بارتفاع 6.5متر تشمل غرفة لتخزين الخامات ومعمل والمساحة مزودة بوحدات تهوية ذلك لانبعاث الحرارة من خزانات التخمير والتخزين في جميع مراحل التصنيع . 
*(3) المستلزمات الخدمية المطلوبة :*



 يستهلك إنتاج 1طن خميرة جافة نشطة 990ك.و.س .
 وماء تشغيل حوالي 30م3(25ºم) .
 وماء تبريد للمخمرات (25ºم)750م3 .
 وماء تبريد لتانك مستحلب الخميرة (4ºم)6م3 .
 وبخار (عند ضغط 1جو) حوالي 750كجم.
 مع ملاحظة أن كميات المياه سوف يعاد استخدامها مرة أخرى ولن تلقي في الصرف الصحي فيكون إجمالي استهلاك الكهرباء والمياه حوالي 1750 جنيه شهريا . 
*(4) الآلات والمعدات والتجهيزات :*




مخمر (تحضير الخميرة)






مخمر هوائي






مرشح هواء






تانك






تانك تخزين






تانك تخزين






منظم ومقياس(PH)






منظم ومقياس حرارة






مرشح فصل للخميرة






جهاز فلتر (مرشح بالضغط)







تانك لعملية الاستحلاب






ماكينة لتعبئة المنتج في وجود ثاني أكسيد الكربون






منظم السريان






مضخة






وحدة تبريد لإنتاج الماء البارد






غلاية






تانك






مجفف تحت تفريغ



*تكلفة المعدات المستخدمة* 



تكلفة المعدات المستخدمة



*(5) احتياج المشروع من الخامات :*




احتياج المشروع من الخامات



*إجمالي الخامات خلال دورة رأس المال (ثلاث شهور)9090جنيه . * 
*(6) الرسم التخطيطي لموقع المشروع :*




الرسم التخطيطي لموقع المشروع



*(7) العمالة :*




العمالة





 عدد الورديات :2
 عدد ساعات العمل :8 ساعات بالوردية
 *(8) منتجات المشروع :*




منتجات المشروع



*إجمالي المنتجات خلال دورة رأس المال (ثلاث شهور) 117000 جنيه . * 
*(9) التعبئة والتغليف :*

تتم تعبئة المنتج في عبوات بلاستيكية بوزن 200جم وتغلق بإحكام وتتم عملية التعبئة والتغليف في جو مليء بالغاز وثاني اكسيد الكربون داخل ماكينة التعبئة والتغليف وهي ماكينة اتوماتيكية التشغيل توضع في فراغ يملأه ثاني أكسيد الكربون لمنع تأكسد الخميرة الجافة النشطة وتفاعلها مع أكسجين الهواء . 
*(10) عناصر الجودة :*



 يراعي نظافة المكان جيدا وخاصة الجدران والأرضيات التي يجب ان تطهر بالمطهرات الضرورية علي فترات منتظمة .
 يجب الاهتمام بالعبوات من حيث الشكل الجمالي وضرورة كتابة تاريخ الإنتاج وتاريخ انتهاء الصلاحية علي السطح الخارجي للعبوة بوضوح والتأكد من إحكام غلق العبوة والذي يتم بالماكينة الاوتوماتيك .
 ضرورة غسل وتطهير معدات الإنتاج بعد كل دورة إنتاج .
 *(11) التسويق :*



 تجارة المواد الغذائية والتعبئة .
 محلات ومصانع الحلوى والمخابز والأفران الإفرنجية .


----------



## safa aldin (25 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## جزائري دمو سخون (25 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوتي من كل مكان...
انا جزائري من مدينة قسنطينة (منطقة الخروب).كيميائي حاصل على شهادة الماستر مؤخرا,في اختصاص الكمياء التحليلية و البيئة,اود دخول بأذن الله مجال الصناعات الكميائية الخفيفة..
و ذلك عن طريق قرض من وكالة مخصصة لتمويل الاستثمارات لحاملي الشهادات هنا في الجزائر..
لدي تكوين نظري و تطبيقي في مجال انتاج مواد التنظيف و التجميل و المواد الغدائية,حيث شجعني المكونون الذين تكونت عندهم على الاستثمار في هذا المجال,حيث يبدو سهل التطبيق و التطوير,مع العلم ان المواد الخامة مستوردة تقريبا كلها.
لكن يدور في رأسي مشروع اخر هو بداية انتاج بعض المواد الخام مثل الكحول الايثيلي الطبي و الماء المقطر و المذيبات....لاحتياجات السوق الصناعية لها ,افضل من دخول عالم المنافسة الشرسة مع كبار تجار وو حرامية الصناعات التجميلية و الغذائية....
انا تائه يا اخواني ارجو مساعدتكم و فك كربة مستقبلي الله يفك كربكم ان شاء الله

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
email: [email protected]


----------



## safwatmr (25 مارس 2011)

اخي العزيز اذاكنت تريد تصنيع المواد الخام في بلدكم العزيز فاليك تصنيع الكحول والجلسرين واي شي انا تحت امرك 
من اجل اعلاء كلمة الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (26 مارس 2011)

بوركتم


----------



## omarscience (7 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيكم على هذه المواضيع الممتازة وجعلكم الله فى عون الناس جميعا....وكان الله فى عون العبد ما دام العبد فى عون اخيه.....................................................................................................................
..بارك الله فيكم


----------



## تائبه الي الله (25 يونيو 2011)

بصراحه هذاالملتقي في منتهي القيمه 

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم


----------



## alymady (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*الخميرة الجافة*

اولاً اشكركم وبارك الله فيكم
وبرجاء اريد معرفة التركيب الكميائي للخميرة الجافة من دبس البنجر وقصب السكر ونسبة كل عنصر من المكونات
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## abdo_vb (3 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع تسلم يا هندسه على هذا المجهود الجبار


----------

